# Snapshots at a bar - after drinking :(



## Turbopt (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes, I know these are bad.  Anyone want to take a crack at making them look a little better? I promised her I would send her copies and hate to send them like this. Problem is I'm not going to get to them for a week or two and was wondering if anyone had some spare time and likes to play around in Photoshop? Eventually I would like to take a crack at them myself for the learning experience. I do hope to make a good impression and have her pose for me sometime when I haven't been drinking all evening.

thanks!

Full size original files available.


































Originals.

http://www.four-banger.net/images/geeks/IMG_7876.JPG
http://www.four-banger.net/images/geeks/IMG_7877.JPG
http://www.four-banger.net/images/geeks/IMG_7878.JPG
http://www.four-banger.net/images/geeks/IMG_7880.JPG
http://www.four-banger.net/images/geeks/IMG_7881.JPG
http://www.four-banger.net/images/geeks/IMG_7882.JPG


----------



## newrmdmike (Sep 28, 2006)

i really like them as is, nice ambient light  . . . could you describe how this room was lit?


----------



## Turbopt (Sep 28, 2006)

It was actually darker than it looks. I used a diffuser on a 580 flash. The lighting had sort of an orange/brown glow because of the shades that were on the lights. I guess I am mainly dissapointed in the skin tones, especially when comparing the different shots, but a lot of that is from her drinking/smoking and not much make up.  I also feel like I could have gotten just as good of shots with my little SD550.   

It was kind of funny. I was just sitting there waiting for the next round of a pub quiz to start and she sat down across from me and asked why I had a camera. I said just for fun and if she wanted I would take her picture and would be more than happy to email them to her. 

thanks


----------



## Turbopt (Sep 28, 2006)

Other players.






A guest quizmaster for one round.  Ben is a local comedian.


----------

